# Danke Thorsten !!!!!



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2008)

Servus Thorsten

Ich möchte mich herzlich für deine hervorragende Arbeit bedanken. Du hast uns User mit deinem Wissen sehr geholfen und auch das Forum super moderiert  

Nun da du ja jetzt in deinem neuen Hobby stärker fußfassen willst, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und lange Freude im Hundsport.

Auf das wir uns noch öfters als User hier schreiben


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hi,


 


Thorsten geht...    


Hat ein neues Hobby.......

War ihm die Arbeit im und am Teich nicht genug  

Er macht jetzt Hundesport :shock 

Na ja, jedem das seine. 
Wie sind die Rücktrittsbedingungen?? 
Einmal in der Woche online Pflicht??


Auch von mir an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für deine hervorragende Ehrenamtliche Arbeit  

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinem neuen Sport


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hallo Thorsten,

eigentlich haben wir bereits am Telefon alles wichtige beredet, was es momentan zu bereden gab (und noch viel mehr). 

Deshalb nur noch soviel - *Du wirst mir hier im Forum fehlen.* 


Danke für die Jahre, die wir alle zusammen "das Kind geschaukelt" haben, auch wenn Du zuletzt nur noch sehr selten aktiv unterwegs warst.


*Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg für die Zukunft! *






Viele wehmütige Grüße,

Annett


Und jetzt geh ich ne Runde still für mich trauern, weil das Schreiben dieser wenigen Zeilen doch wesentlich trauriger stimmt, als ich es mir gedacht habe.


----------



## rainthanner (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hallo Thorsten, 



ich weiß deinen Ausstieg ja bereits seit einer Weile, aber so ganz habe ich es noch immer nicht realisiert.  


Ich mache es kurz: 
Für all die geleisteten Stunden, in denen du für Hobby-Gartenteich tätig gewesen warst 



DANKE







Auch ich wünsche ganz viel Freude in der Freizeitgestaltung deiner Wahl.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Danke für die Arbeit Thorsten und viel Glück Annett


----------



## herbi (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hallo Thorsten,....


auch von mir die besten Wünsche für dein neues Hobby,...

DANKE für alles....


----------



## katja (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

hallo thorsten,

auch ich möchte  und :cu als mod sagen und dir und deinem vierbeiner viel glück und erfolg wünschen!!


----------



## Dodi (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Moin Thorsten!

Auch an dieser Stelle noch ein

HERZLICHES DANKESCHÖN

für alles, was Du hier geleistet hast. 

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei Deinem neuen Hobby und vergiß und nicht ganz....


----------



## Dr.J (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hi Thorsten,

nun auch öffentlich. 

   für deine hervorragende Arbeit hier im Forum. 

Viel Erfolg bei deinem neuen Hobby und vergiß uns nicht ganz, auch wenn wir kein Fell tragen.


----------



## jochen (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hallo Thorsten,

nun auch von mir nochmal,

Herzlichen Dank für die Zeit die du hier als Admin/Mod. investiert hast,
es war sicherlich nicht leicht so ein Forum aufzubauen,
und es dahin zu bringen wo es jetzt steht....    

Da ich ja hoffe du bleibst uns trotz deines neuen Hobbys hier als User treu,

verzichte ich auf Abschiedsreden...


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Danke Thorsten !!!!!*

Hi Leute,

danke für euer Verständnis und die Erfolgswünsche, dass es mit dem neuen Hobby so funktioniert, wie ich es mir erhoffe.
Bin selber gespannt.lol

Selbstverständlich bleibe ich dem Forum treu, und werde ab und an was tippeln-Ehrensache!


----------

